# Don't do a job Half Way in my area



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I get a call to go to Murray, KY and provide a 3rd bid. It's grass cut time and I think maybe we should keep the national happy so I do the dreaded "FAVOR". This order was for a roof bid, and a bid to pump out crawl space, etc.

Upon arrival I see that the crawl space is dry, the roof is intact, I inspect the attic and all is well. Upstairs bedroom is pristine but the downstairs is a wreck. It turns out the damaged area is directly below 2 bathrooms. After a little inspection it turns out there is no antifreeze in the toilets. Wint stickers say the wint was done on 12-18-13. I called the client from site and they have started making their noose!

This is what happens when people don't know what they are doing.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

As much as I dislike the National/Regional model that this industry has become, I hope that contractor swings!

A lot of the blame for the demise of this industry rests directly on the shoulders of these very hacks.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> As much as I dislike the National/Regional model that this industry has become, I hope that contractor swings!
> 
> A lot of the blame for the demise of this industry rests directly on the shoulders of these very hacks.


The Regional will end up paying for this. You know the guy that did it is either long gone or doesn't have the funds to pay. This is going to require all new hardwood floor downstairs, new carpet in 2 rooms upstairs, plumbing repairs, drywall removal and repair, then painting. This is a larger nice home so I expect the repairs to run in the 20k range.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

This is the very reason i stopped doing favors, the hell with trying to keep these clowns happy. I come the conclusion they can take it or leave it, less company's means more focus on doing a better job. After dropping lps my turn around time is better, my contractors are happier. We are getting more work because of the quick turn around, getting more local work now, LIFE IS GOOD.

From the looks of that ceiling it would appear that someone went in and did a drywall wall cut out patch job.

That 20k you said it was going to cost to repair, is that before 25% discount or after...LoL.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> This is the very reason i stopped doing favors, the hell with trying to keep these clowns happy. I come the conclusion they can take it or leave it, less company's means more focus on doing a better job. After dropping lps my turn around time is better, my contractors are happier. We are getting more work because of the quick turn around, getting more local work now, LIFE IS GOOD.
> 
> From the looks of that ceiling it would appear that someone went in and did a drywall wall cut out patch job.
> 
> That 20k you said it was going to cost to repair, is that before 25% discount or after...LoL.


Do they take a discount on a chargeback??? LOL! I bet they at least try!


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*i see this everyday*

i ee this everyday. the natinol has a co. they are making into a "big" vendor..well every dewint or wint we come to his horrible.. not drained, or broken pipes, or most seem to have had gravity drains.. we had one where they didnt put the rubber washer in the water meter and was leaking all over,, I sent an email to our field qc person saying come on.. this is just common sence.. I was told to mind my own.. so i noted the new damages,.. hardwood floor, carpet and cabinets are all water logged..

I have came across freeze damage, to not noting the damages.. only to find out there is no damages when they say the system doesn hold..

but hey if they want this "big" vendor to do all there work go right ahead.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

They MAY have winterized it but either forgot to turn the water off or someone turned it on. No way in hell a busted toilet tank would do that much damage to a floor when it thawed. That was water RUNNING for many days................


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> They MAY have winterized it but either forgot to turn the water off or someone turned it on. No way in hell a busted toilet tank would do that much damage to a floor when it thawed. That was water RUNNING for many days................


I agree with this. I also wonder if the property was frozen when they winterized it? I had to do a couple of thaws this winter because the other contractor didn't have heaters. I was told by the client at that time that the were catching guys faking wints. Who knows?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's what it sounds like to me.*



Craigslist Hack said:


> I agree with this. I also wonder if the property was frozen when they winterized it? I had to do a couple of thaws this winter because the other contractor didn't have heaters. I was told by the client at that time that the were catching guys faking wints. Who knows?


 I've run into a few faked wints this year. I saw a photo from one contractor who somehow magically got his 15 amp compressor to run on a 900 watt harbor freight generator. I'm sure I will get that de-wint job, can't wait.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> I've run into a few faked wints this year. I saw a photo from one contractor who somehow magically got his 15 amp compressor to run on a 900 watt harbor freight generator. I'm sure I will get that de-wint job, can't wait.


When you get $8.00 a wint you have to hit $100.00 properties a day to make any money. Who has time to drain a water heater?


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

I could post pics that are identical to that from a job we did a few years ago ,a duplex where the floors were buckled on both levels and nowhere near a water source and the heat was on?,we replaced the floor and there was no water staining on the old floor, some type of event went on before we got there but till this day I have no idea how those floors buckled....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Racerx said:


> I could post pics that are identical to that from a job we did a few years ago ,a duplex where the floors were buckled on both levels and nowhere near a water source and the heat was on?,we replaced the floor and there was no water staining on the old floor, some type of event went on before we got there but till this day I have no idea how those floors buckled....


So you can't state how long the damage has been ther on the PCR? 

I freaking hate that! Sometimes I can't figure out where the leak is coming from. Sometimes there is mold and I'm not Gill Grissom I can't tell how long it's been there?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Racerx said:


> I could post pics that are identical to that from a job we did a few years ago ,a duplex where the floors were buckled on both levels and nowhere near a water source and the heat was on?,we replaced the floor and there was no water staining on the old floor, some type of event went on before we got there but till this day I have no idea how those floors buckled....


Someone didnt let the floor acclimate to the house before installing


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Someone didnt let the floor acclimate to the house before installing


 
Or the floor was not installed with the correct expansion gaps at the perimeter. I've seen exterior walls pushed out by wood floors because of this mistake.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Someone didnt let the floor acclimate to the house before installing


There is no question about the water damage. While in the crawl space I could see plenty of signs on the subfloor and joists. I'm not sayin the floor was properly installed. It definitely expanded due to moisture.


----------



## 2Bucks (Jan 20, 2014)

Just a few relief cuts and some screws needed to fix it!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

2Bucks said:


> Just a few relief cuts and some screws needed to fix it!


I wont be calling you to ever fix my floor then. :lol:


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> As much as I dislike the National/Regional model that this industry has become, I hope that contractor swings!
> 
> A lot of the blame for the demise of this industry rests directly on the shoulders of these very hacks.


Nationals hire who is cheapest and have little regard for things like past performance, experience and other tangible things. The blame rests with both the idiots who do the hiring and the idiots doing the destruction.


----------

